# Timbaland Presents Shock Value <--- HOT New Album Released



## zerin (Mar 24, 2007)

*OMG...*
*Timbaland Presents Shock Value






**is the HOT NEW ALBUM RELEASED....I just downloaded the entire album and the CDs will hit the stores April 3rd!

Okay...so I love R&B/Hiphop music and this is my latest LOVE.
This album is Timbaland (recorder/producer)'s first solo album. I love Timbaland and if he collaborates with ANYONE their songs turn out to be AMAZING. As in Aaliyah, Justin Timberlake and now Nelly Furtado but they're are many others too. I never really listened to Nelly Furtado until Timbaland gave her some of his magic. 

This album includes the latest hot track "Give it to me" featuring Nelly Furtado and Justin Timberlake.**He collaborated with so many people...even Elton John** and Fallout Boy...Timbaland is such a talented man...touches all kinds of music out there...he makes everything sound AMAZING n HOT!

Honestly, for a while I have not been listening to music because so many of the current songs out there were not so good and then I ended up watching tv more than listening to some music. I only liked the songs with the Timbaland touch during my no music days. 

I am VERY impressed and I love this album and I hope you guys enjoy it too. I LOVE THE SONGS...THEY'RE CRAZY and HOT!!!! Hope these tracks stay on top of the charts. 

Here are the tracks in the album: (notice the people he collaborated with)

**  1. Oh Timbaland 

2. Give It to Me - Feat. Nelly Furtado & Justin Timberlake 

**3. Release - Feat. Justin Timberlake *
* 
4. The Way I Are - Feat. Keri Hilson & D.O.E

5. Bounce - Feat. Dr.Dre & Missy Elliott & **Justin Timberlake**

6. Come and Get Me - Feat. 50 Cent & Tony Yayo 

7. Kill Yourself -** Feat. **Sebastian & Attitude**

8. Board Meeting - Feat. Magoo

**9. Fantasy - Feat. Money*
* 
10. Scream - Feat. Keri Hilson & Nicole Scherzinger

11. Miscommunication - Feat. Keri Hilson & Sebastian 

12. Bombay - Feat. Amar & Jim Beanz 

13. Throw It on Me - Feat. The Hives

14. Time - Feat. She Wants Revenge

15. One and Only - Feat. Fall Out Boy

16. Apologize - Feat. One Republic

17. 2 Man Show - Feat. Elton John*


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for the review!  I am so excited for this album to come out.  Every song that man produces is hot!


----------

